# Hawk size for drywall



## rthompson (Feb 10, 2014)

I've recently learned how to apply drywall joint compoind (mud) using a hawk and trowel. I puchased a Marshalltown 11" x 4 1/2" curved trowel. What size hawk should I use. I guess it's a question of preference, but what have you found to be the right balance between too big to get clumsy and too small to have enough room for mud on the hawk. Is 12 x 12 big enough to use with the 11" trowel, or should I go up to 13 x 13? 

Thanks so much,
Rick


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the move up to the hawk and trowel, I moved up a few years ago and love it. Your doing better than me, my first trowel was a curved the same size as yours and I hated it. Threw it in the box and went back to knife and bread pan.LOL Then I got a set of flat 12", 14", and 16" and I love them. Now I'm even breaking out the old curved and trying it again. 
As for the hawk I would go with the bigger one. They can get heavy so just don't put as much on it at first. Although an 11" should work quite well.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

yes.congrats on the hawk...............

by trade I'm an electrician.... but I kinda do alot of things.....


I've done quiet a bit of spackling.......

After dozens and dozens and dozens of tubs using the hawk...getting a little wet from working it...dripping..balance..wrist...anyway........... I saw a guy using a pan............. much better...........

something like this.

Just throwing it out there.....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just checked my hawk mine is 11x11 and my trowels go up to 16".


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

my wrist and arm does not like a hawk. I just use my good old mud pan with my Mud pan magnetic grip on it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

After learning to use hawk and trowel I would never go back to the knifes and bread pan. Just my opinion.


----------

